# Rhodium



## nigthmare_2002 (Jan 5, 2010)

where can i find Rhodium ???

please help


----------



## Fournines (Jan 5, 2010)

In what form would you like it?


----------



## Oz (Jan 6, 2010)

I can not help it fournines as you offered. What forms are you selling Rh in and at what price per troy ounce? The most important number of course is your price on Rh sponge and its purity. I do not ask this just in jest as the PGM market has been acting very contrary to the gold, silver, and dollar index. If a buyer bets correctly there are $100 moves in a day quite often.


----------



## nigthmare_2002 (Jan 6, 2010)

all forms to recover.

the price yesterday was 2600 $ / oz also twice of gold.


----------



## Oz (Jan 6, 2010)

nigthmare,

If you are in a buying mood Johnson Matthey has Rh at $2700 per troy ounce for "industrial quantities only" at 08:00 London time, it is more expensive for small lots under 50 troy ounces. I have .9995 gold that I will sell to you for not 50% of that, but will even sell it for 45% of that at $1215 a troy ounce.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't know if it's the same way but, for the platinum group metals, there used to be something called a "Dealer's Market" price. This was the true price and it was always less than the posted spot price. The spot price was never the real price. PGMs were always bought and sold at the "Dealer's Market" price. It always varied, depending on which metal was involved, but I think I can remember it being as much as 25% lower than the spot price. I don't know how you would find this dealer's market price.

This only applies to the PGMs. Gold and silver are always traded based on the spot price, usually the London second (afternoon) fix.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 6, 2010)

GSP not sure its the same thing but many years ago when i worked for Johnson Matthey there was the Rustenberg price which was applied on purchases and sales, it was usually lower than market price but at times was higher,i only remember this because someone tried to get me to price their scrap on the Rustenberg price as it was a lot higher at that particular time.... :shock: :shock:


----------



## Irons (Jan 6, 2010)

Spent nuclear fuel rods are full of Rh. :mrgreen:


----------



## teclu (Jan 6, 2010)

In june 2008 Rh was near $10.000/31,10 grams :mrgreen: 

You can find Rh in S,R,B, wire and in some types of reed relay, of course in lab instruments(crucibles, dishes...), in contacts of some types of russian relais(PtRh10), usually alloyed with platinum.

teclu


----------



## glorycloud (Jan 6, 2010)

Irons said:


> Spent nuclear fuel rods are full of Rh. :mrgreen:



Hey Irons, 

Expect a knock on your door sometime soon from an un-named 
gov't agency re: your source of Rh. :shock: 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## nigthmare_2002 (Jan 6, 2010)

I did not trigger any discussion here on the stock exchange, but it was the question in which we shall find it can. sorry


----------



## Palladium (Jan 6, 2010)

Irons said:


> Spent nuclear fuel rods are full of Rh. :mrgreen:



You know I've done some research on that. Very interesting indeed, especially the part about transmutations of elements.


----------



## markqf1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Irons said:


> Spent nuclear fuel rods are full of Rh. :mrgreen:



Thats the good part. :lol: 
The bad part is how long it takes for the radiation to decay to a safe level.

Mark


----------



## Irons (Jan 7, 2010)

markqf1 said:


> Irons said:
> 
> 
> > Spent nuclear fuel rods are full of Rh. :mrgreen:
> ...




Naturally occurring rhodium (Rh) is composed of only one stable isotope, 103Rh. The most stable radioisotopes are 101Rh with a half-life of 3.3 years, 102Rh with a half-life of 207 days, 102mRh with a half-life of 2.9 years, and 99Rh with a half-life of 16.1 days. Twenty other radioisotopes have been characterized with atomic weights ranging from 92.926 u (93Rh) to 116.925 u (117Rh). Most of these have half-lifes that are less than an hour except 100Rh (half-life: 20.8 hours) and 105Rh (half-life: 35.36 hours). There are also numerous meta states with the most stable being 102mRh (0.141 MeV) with a half-life of about 207 days and 101mRh (0.157 MeV) with a half-life of 4.34 days.

The primary decay mode before the only stable isotope, 103Rh, is electron capture and the primary mode after is beta emission. The primary decay product before 103Rh is ruthenium and the primary product after is palladium.
Standard atomic mass: 102.90550(2) 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isotopes_of_rhodium


----------



## Irons (Jan 7, 2010)

glorycloud said:


> Irons said:
> 
> 
> > Spent nuclear fuel rods are full of Rh. :mrgreen:
> ...



Not to worry. I buried the rest in a safe place. :mrgreen:


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 8, 2010)

markqf1 said:


> Irons said:
> 
> 
> > Spent nuclear fuel rods are full of Rh. :mrgreen:
> ...



Burry few in garden in a hole say about 2 miles deep. Pour about 3 tons of lead before you will start filling that hole back.
That is called "long time investment"...


----------



## butcher (Jan 8, 2010)

now theres a solution to my mole problem in the garden, glow in the dark moles should be easy to spot.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 8, 2010)

If thet glow in the dark just get some geiger probe and check them. Maybe "THEY" burried few tons of spend rods in your garden already :lol:


----------



## CHARLIE GREENLER (Aug 8, 2010)

Hay arnt you afraid that would start burning a hole through the earth,like strait though to the other side.Wasnt there a movie called the china syndrome .HA,HA,HA.Rhodium and palladium are both synthesised by degrading uranium past the point of being plutoniun (a man made element not naturaly ocurring).HAY EVEN GOLD COLD FUSES IF YOU PUT 2 PIECES TOGETHER AND HIT THEM WITH A HAMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dsinjc (Sep 23, 2010)

I worked at the first vitrification facility in the US.the process of recycling Rods back to plutonium, and uranium the process including many different acid baths and what not to recover the pure product.That being said fast forward 30 years and they had to clean it up.so all of the left over "sludge" was vitrified into "glass logs" the melter that was used to do this was full of rhodium. the bad part is it now sitting in a 4 inch steel shielded box which is in a three steel shielded box and you can still pick up dose from it.


----------



## Mrslow55 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hmmmm. . . . . .Glowdium. . . . .


----------



## dkgems (Jan 25, 2011)

hello everybody,this is my forst post on this wonderful forum,i guess nightmare asked where he can get rhodium?and the topic has lost track,suggesting stock exchange prices etc.....anyway i m curious to know from nightmare,do u want to recover rhodium from scrap?because this is something even i wish to know,i see a lot of jewellery going into the furnance for refining,and nobody pay heed to the rhodium plated on it.
can somebody guide how to recover plated rhodium from gold or other jewellery? steel rods which are used as artificial bone replacements are also thickly rhodium plated,once these rods are removed from bodied,they become medical wastes and reach junk yards.
i wud really appriciate anybody pointing me and probabely nightmare too,to relevent topic,if it has been discussed before on this forum.
nightmare if your question was different from what i have precieved,then pls elaborate more on it,so that this community may help you.
regards.


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Most of the Rh plating I collect is from sterling silver jewelry. It's easily recovered by digesting the silver in 35% nitric acid. The Rhodium plating stays behind as flakes of bright silver colored foils. 

For gold plated with Rhodium inquart, extract the silver with 35% nitric acid (HNO3), and dissolve the solids in dilute hot AR. Most of the Rh should remain behind as an undissolved fine gray powder.

Use the search feature to learn more about testing and refining Rh.

Here's what the foils from Rh plated silver will look like:








Steve


----------

